
Respected Mathematician to unveil new proof of the Riemann Hypothesis - mjmdavis
https://twitter.com/quasilocal/status/1042359040305704960
======
yesenadam
Not a 'new proof' \- it's never been proved. Also, from a quick google, Atiyah
is 89 and has made a couple of other very dodgy claims in the last couple of
years. He's more 'a giant' than just 'respected':

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Atiyah](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Atiyah)

~~~
sparky_z
Care to provide an example of a recent "dodgy claim"? I'm coming up empty.

~~~
yesenadam
uh.. _googles again_

 _He recently claimed a very very dodgy proof of non-existence of complex
structures on the 6 sphere. I think it 's well known in the community that he
is not mentally stable, which is very sad as he is a very accomplished man._

From online chat, I'm not remotely qualified to judge that.

